# Help with Tanganyika community



## r7man (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a 110 tall which is 48x18x30. What type of Lake Tanganyika cichlids could I keep?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a pretty broad question. You could always go with a shell dweller species, a rock dweller species, and an open water species. You could also do a species only tank in which case your options would be fairly wide open.


----------



## r7man (Jun 7, 2013)

I have been looking into doing a Neolamprologus brichardi species tank or cyp leptosoma with shellies.
Which one would be easier to care for?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

That tank would make a pretty awesome brichardi species tank once the colony gets going. If you want to do a mixed tang tang I would go with Cyps, a group of shellies and maybe a pair of rock dwellers. Either Julies or a pair of Comps/Calvus would look nice.


----------



## r7man (Jun 7, 2013)

lorax84 said:


> That tank would make a pretty awesome brichardi species tank once the colony gets going. If you want to do a mixed tang tang I would go with Cyps, a group of shellies and maybe a pair of rock dwellers. Either Julies or a pair of Comps/Calvus would look nice.


Are Cyps hard to care for? I have seen mixed reviews some say they are hardy while others say they are sensitive.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have never kept cyps, but they are on my wish list. They are extremely expensive around my area. Everything I have read says they are somewhere in the middle as far a sensitivity. No where near as sensitive as say Discus, but much more sensitive than multies or brichardi. If you can I would suggest finding someone who tank breeds them locally.


----------



## r7man (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay thank you. I will start looking for a local breeder.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Easiest and least expensive would be a Brichardi tank. Start with 6. I have found it hard to find Cyp keepers in my area.


----------



## r7man (Jun 7, 2013)

I think I'm going to go with brichardi since they are easier to find


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Brichardi species tanks are very interesting.


----------



## r7man (Jun 7, 2013)

Should I put a lot of holey rock or a little holey rock with a lot of open swimming space?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Several big prices of holey rock , stacked high would be nice.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Do realize that the brichardi tank takes a while to get interesting lol. Personally, I would do an easy community in your situation. You can still get a sweet community without the cyps.

If you don't mind breaking the "tanganyika mold" you can always do something like a danio species for top water.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

All Tang tanks take a while to get interesting. Lol


----------



## r7man (Jun 7, 2013)

How old do brichardis have to be to breed?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

r7man said:


> How old do brichardis have to be to breed?


Seems to be getting smaller all the time.
Once you had to waite untill 31/2"
TB these days will breed at 2".


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine were little less than a year old, 3" in size.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

9-12 months is usually the age, 2-3" is the size. But then you still have another year or so before your looking at a nice display, because the fry have to get some size as well. I love the idea of it, but in practice I could never stick it out, maybe I'm just impatient.

But if you want an easy, simple tank. That will be nice to look at if given time, then I think its a great choice.


----------

